# [EVDL] Lithium gassing, what is the gas



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Got stuck writing a paper.

Does anyone know what specifically the gas is that is created when a CALB or
Thunder sky cell gasses?

Mark Grasser

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mark,
That would be Hydrogen and Oxygen from the water in the electrolyte,
as they have the bonds which can be broken at the lowest voltage. Nothing
else out gasses so long as water is present. The cells are atmospheric
vented so metals can't outgas they are solids, and chlorine or flourine, or
helium or CO2 are not present, Only water is available to become gasses H2
and O2 and vent into the atmosphere.
Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles* (Founder) *"**Electric Car Service Shop"*
*[ the Forgotten Infrastructure is: Service! ]*
*[email protected] <http://www.e-v-t-i-inc.com/> *(Adviser)*
EVTI-EVA Education Chapter*
*********************************************************************************************



> Mark Grasser <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dennis Miles wrote:
> 
> > That would be Hydrogen and Oxygen from the water in the electrolyte,
> > as they have the bonds which can be broken at the lowest voltage. Nothing
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roger,
Thanks, some good info.


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser 


Subject: Re: [EVDL] Lithium gassing, what is the gas



> Dennis Miles wrote:
> 
> > That would be Hydrogen and Oxygen from the water in the electrolyte,
> > as they have the bonds which can be broken at the lowest voltage. Nothing
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dear Roger, thank you for the reference book. I would refer you to page 11
of same, "Outgassing" the only vapors listed were Hydrogen, Carbon monoxide
and Methane. Because I only was thinking of the water in the electrolyte I
only included the hydrogen and oxygen The Carbon Monoxide and Methane are
indicative of the hydro-carbons also in the electrolyte I wonder how
vigorous the outgassing must be for the methane and carbon monoxide to
appear in the mixture. Of course more complex molecules only break down at
higher energy levels. All the other materials expelled are in particulate
form or schrapnel, not as gasses. In other chemistry battery cells, the
explosion of the hydrogen and oxygen from an electrical spark or other
ignition source then the explosion expells all of the other parts of the
cell constructiom!
Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles*



> Roger Stockton <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Dennis Miles wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dennis Miles <[email protected]> wrote:
> >Because I only was thinking of the water in the electrolyte I
> > only included the hydrogen and oxygen
> 
> ...


----------

